# Pepé Le Pew



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Oak dog found'em a Skunk this AM :? , tried a recipe I found on the Upland Journal...

1qt Hydrogen peroxide
1/2cup baking Soda
1cup dishsoap
Mixed in pail with about 2gals water
Nitrile Gloves

Soaked Oak thoroughly usin the hose and then proceded with a good wash of the mixture and rinsed... He has a very faint tinge of Skunk but nowhere near what it was... Thought it might be a good referral fer ya... I'm also sure the immediate jump into the pond was helpful..._


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My old beeoch Dotti used to eat polecats on a regular basis. :x I was always out hunting in some far away place and didn't have the means for a bath. So, she usually just wore it off... :|


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

My fat, slow GSP is a skunk-killing machine. He is single handedly winning the war against Pepe and his ilk in my neighborhood, so I can say with some authority the hydrogen peroxide/baking soda recipes like Jim’s are the way to go. Cheap and effective. I don’t think the proportions seem to matter much. I just make a paste of the peroxide and baking soda, rub it in real good, let it sit a few minutes, hose it off, shampoo, and repeat a couple times. It’s not going to be perfect, but it will get your buddy back in the house in a day or two.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

**** mutts did it I make'em live with it!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Dats dee problemo, dee mutt no give a sheet butts I have too live with his stinkin arse..._


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No doubt Quill, not only did Dotti like eating them, she would wear the stink like a badge. -)O(-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt Quill, not only did Dotti like eating them, she would wear the stink like a badge. -)O(-
> ...


I was waiting with baited breath for someone to slip that in there! Well done Trishy Fishy! 8)


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

My weim grab a skunk walking down the dike last year on the opener for duck and luckily she was already wet and I got her back into the water right after so it wasn't as bad as usual. I tried the tomato juice thing right when i got home and it didnt work to well so i called the vet and they recomended some white bottle with a skunk on it and i swear it got the skunk smell out but it gave her a different awful smell for a couple weeks.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I have sprayed some Simple Green on them and scrubbed down with a LONG handled brush, spray them off with a hose and scrub again. A little faint odor but that seems to help even after they have been sprayed for several hours. It may be the oil cutting agents, so maybe regular dish soap or anything will help. Better than letting it wear off over time. -)O(-


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My cousin's dog enjoyed killing skunks. After one adventure, the tomato juice treatment was tried. He let the juice soak for a while, and then rinsed it off. During the rinse cycle, my uncle came out of the garage and said "You might as well douche her out, too." My cousin responded with "What's that?" Between my tears of laughter I managed to respond with "Go ask your mother."


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

one recipe i can tell you doesnt work is the tomato juice/paste. tried that on ol booger 2 weeks ago cause we had a bunch of old stuff in food storage. all it makes is a blood red gsp that smells like a skunky tomato. when you rinse, he looks a tinge pink and still smells like skunky tomato. when you wash with dish detergent, you get a dog that smells like skunky tomato with a hint o lemon.
rj


----------

